# Mahlkonig EK43 T Back in Stock - Early Delivery



## coffee_omega

Hi All

Over a week ago we had 2 EK43's listed on the forum at a special price (both sold) not expecting any in until Mid Dec however Mahlkonig have worked hard to get these beautiful grinders to us well before Dec.

So to carry the momentum we have decided to keep the price for EK43 T (black version) the same @£1500 + VAT only for forum members.

We now have further 2 in stock

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20EK43%20T%20Grinder


----------



## CallumT

Can you get these with the non Turkish burrset? Struggling for clarity on who has this burrset available my assumptions have been that the 'T' is relating to the Turkish burrs.

Cheers


----------



## coffee_omega

T for Turkish. Both great and opinion is divided. The difference is the burr profile and the pre breaker (pre breaker is the part that feeds coffee to the burrs with a worm screw, the Turkish worm screw is tighter and feeds coffee faster)

Yes you Can get ek43 without turkish burrset.


----------



## coffee_omega

Callum If Your interested Let us know....


----------

